# Mobile Trauerspiele: Der Club der Schrottnotebooks



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich hab diesen Thread aus Spaß in der Rumpelkammer eröffnet. 

Ich nutze ein uraltes graues und total klobiges Notebook, das ich seit ich 12 bin täglich nutze. 
Bin jetzt fast 23 Jahre alt und ich werfe ungern etwas weg.  Außerdem häng ich an dem alten Ding. 
Vor allem die tolle Tastatur - wie am Desktop. 

Nicht diese widerlichen Gummidinger mit 0,000005mm Hub und dem Insellayout. 
Beim macbook und dem neuen Gelumpe muss ich immer an den Taschenrechner aus meiner Schulzeit denken - der hatte auch solche Tasten 
Die bekommen bestimmt mal von Casio ne Patentklage!

Also nun zu meinem Notebook: 

Es kam mit einem mächtigen Core Duo T2300 
Wurde aber über die Zeit aufgerüstet. 

Einem wuchtigen Core 2 Duo T8100 stehen satte 3 GB RAM im schnellen Single-Channel zu verfügung. 
Eine 120GB 20€ Super-SSD macht das ganze zwar nur minimal schneller, aber das absolute Highlight 
ist die affenstarke Intel GMA X3100, welche es (Achtung!) schafft 480p Youtube Videos mit 10 fps wiederzugeben. Voll Knorke! 
Ein GTX 1080 Ti nutzer kann da schon neidisch werden.... 

Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung meines Trauerspiels HP Compaq 6510b Performance Results - UserBenchmark

Gehäuse und Haptik: 
Es hätte Genausogut Nokia heißen können, kaputt zu kriegen ist dieses Gerät nämlich nicht. 

Im Test hielt es ganzen 100 Vorschlaghammerschlägen aus - 100x mehr als das neue MSI Gamingnotebook 

Testwertung 300% - "Stein"zeitliches sehr gut

Gaming Benchmarks: 

Windows Pinball: 60 FPS
Solitär (Win8): 20 FPS
Quake III: 45 FPS
Fallout 76: Creation Engine ist leider zu alt für die Hardware 
Battlefield V: 0 FPS (saubere Leistung) 
GTA V: Computer sagt nein!

Apple kam 2015 in den Sinn des Fingerabdrucksensors als neue Innovation. 
In diesem Gerät ist er seit 2006 vorhanden und nicht kaputt gegangen. 
Er reagiert binnen einer Sekunde. 
Fettige Wurstgriffel werden auch erkannt. 

Das Display: 

matschige Farben und geringer Kontrast sorgen für ein mieses Bild. 
Dem Anwender bleibt aber ein farbloses Selbstbild erspart , denn es gibt keine Webcam. 

Blickwinkelstabilität: solide 0° - im zug kann also keiner von der Seite draufglotzen, während man heimlich auf 
diversen FSK18 seiten herumstöbert. 

Privatsphäre 100 Prozent: Testnote Über-Befriedigend mit Sternchen 

Abschließendes Fazit: 
optimal für geduldige Anwender, die gerne warten und sich mit schlechten Displays die Augen ruinieren wollen. 
Als Diebstahlsicherung dient das Gehäuse. Einfach dem Dieb das Notebook über den Kopf ziehen. 
Spiele Laufen flüssig, so lange man nur Windows Pinball spielt. 
Das Gewicht fällt mit 5 Kilo besonders leicht aus und die Akkulaufzeit von 2 stunden ist zukunftsweisend. 

Gibt es noch andere Leute, die noch solche alten Klopper im Alltag nutzen oder bin ich der einzige Höhlenmensch ?

Foto im Anhang


----------



## shootme55 (18. Januar 2019)

Mach dich nicht lächerlich, das Teil ist doch fast neu! 

Mein neuestes Spielzeug hat einen Pentium 90 und Windows 95, also 9,5 mal besser als Windows 10...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

Uh, ein Thinkpad - hatte mal ein ähnliches allerdings mit einer guten Pentium III 650Mhz CPU

lief mit windows 2000 Professional ist also 200x besser als Win10 Pro und ist auch noch Fessional !

Der unterschied ist wohl aber der, dass ich mein Notebook für täglichen Kleinkrams noch fest nutze. 
Auch die Forumantwort hier gerade - vom Sofa aus.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2019)

ich hab noch ein altes IBM Notebook mit 386er, 512kb RAM, 120MB Festplatte und monochromem Display. Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr als es mir beim Umzug malwieder in die Händegefallen ist ließ es sich noch einschalten. Leider hab ich kein passendes Netzteil dafür, und weiß auch nicht wo ich eins mit so einem merkwürdigen vierpoligen Stecker her bekommen soll.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

auf eBay gibt es so gut wie alles - da sollte es sowas geben. Wenn nicht, dann gäbe es noch das thinkpad-forum mit Marktplatz


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Januar 2019)

Das uralte Netbook meiner Partnerin hat mal einen Treppenhaus-Absturz aus dem ersten Stock auf den steinernen Boden überstanden und läuft jetzt, 5 Jahre später immer noch. Es ist zwar mittlerweile ausgemustert (war damals schon veraltet),  aus emotionalen Gründen will sie es aber trotzdem nicht wegschmeissen


----------



## airXgamer (20. Januar 2019)

Ich habe hier noch einen Asus EEE 1000HE rum stehen, Atom 1-Kern Prozessor, 1GB RAM (den der Prozessor nicht mal ansatzweise auslasten kann), 160GB IDE Festplatte. Das Gerät wird mindestens einmal in der Woche zur Serverwartung über SSH und zum aufräumen des Webhostings (FTP) genutzt. Bald muss er in Rente gehen, ich finde einfach keine gute Distro mit halbwegs aktuellem Kernel mehr für das Teil.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (23. Januar 2019)

Ja, der berühmte Atom N270 ist das bestimmt

Mir hatte man als Schüler auch mal so ein Ding angedreht in so nem windigen Laden... 

Mein allererster PC hatte einen 1,2 Ghz pentium III und der war unter Win XP genauso lahm. 

Lustig wurde es, als das Zeug dann mit Windows 7 vermarktet wurde, da hatte man beim idle desktop schon 80% CPU Last.... 

Ab dem Atom N570 ging es dann aber. Das war ein richtiger Dual-Core dann, zumindest gab es dann in MS Word keine verzögerungen mehr bei den Tastenanschlägen...


----------



## BarFly (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich setze es mal hier rein, obwohl das Teil weit weg ist von Schrott.
Bei mir ist noch ein IBM Thinkpad A31 im Einsatz - A31 – ThinkPad-Wiki
Der Rechner ist von 2002 und läuft mittlerweile mit einem 2,2 Ghz Pentium 4 Mobile (Original war 1,6 Ghz) und dem Kühlsystem vom A31p.
Statt 256MB Ram ist es der maximale Ausbau auf 2GB
Als Grafikkarte werkelt eine ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 die auf dem 15,0" TFT SXGA+ Display eine 1400x1050 Auflösung darstellt.
Damals mit das Beste was überhaupt auf dem Markt zu bekommen war.
Ursprünglich war eine 40GB IDE Platte im festen Schacht. Die funktioniert immer noch, wurde aber durch eine mit 120GB ersetzt. Als Betriebssystem ist, was wohl sonst, WinXP drauf. Natürlich mit allen Patches, Servicepacks etc..
Im rechten Ultrabay Schacht werkelt eine 120GB WD SSD mit Lubuntu 14.04 LTS
Das ganze kann ich via Grub wahlweise starten.
Im linken Ultrabay Schacht ist ein CD Writer/DVD Reader drin.
Dazu noch eine PCMCIA 4x USB 2.0 Karte im entsprechenden Slot, ein W-Lan Stick und eine Maus.
Mit dem Teil kann man soweit alles machen, was man im Urlaub oder am WE bei Schwiegermama machen will.
Es laufen auch viele Spiele ohne Probleme.

Beim Umbau z.B. des Prozessors wurde ganz schnell klar wie viel Gehirnschmalz die IBM Ingenieure da investiert haben. Das ganze Ding ist so logisch und einfach aufgebaut. Man kommt an alles einfach ran, nichts kann falsch eingesteckt werden... gaaanz großes Lob an die. So sieht es aus wenn auch mit Blick auf evtl. notwendigen Service konstruiert wird.
Dieser servicefreundliche Aufbau treibt heutzutage jedem Controller (auch die Pest unserer Tage genannt) den Hass in die Augen.

Nicht in Betrieb, sondern nur aus unserem betriebseigenen Elektroschrott raus geklaubt, denn ich fand das die Teile zu Schade zum entsorgen sind:
Compaq Portabel II - OLD-COMPUTERS.COM : The Museum
IBM PC Portable Model 5155 - OLD-COMPUTERS.COM : The Museum
Schneider PPC 640 - http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=195
IBM P75 486 PS/2 Portable  - IBM Model 8573-121 - Computing History


----------



## CyrianGenesis (24. Januar 2019)

Ja, das mit dem Prozessor ist auch mit meinem alten HP Notebook ganz simpel, sauber gesockelt und alles ganz einfach geschraubt. 

Aber mein Notebook ist nicht mehr wirklich nutzbar für moderne Anwendungen. 

Youtube Videos ruckeln mit 480p über das blickwinkelabhängige display. Sogar eine leichte Kopfdrehung sorgt schon für verfälschte farben. 
Der Lüfter macht einen Höllenkrach, mein umgerüsteter Workstation PC samt seines 6-Kern Xeons und der GTX 1080 ist schon leiser. 
Hört sich an wie so ein kleiner Handstaubsauger - beim Videos abspielen. 

Klingt schrecklich - ist es auch, allerdings hänge ich trotzdem an dem Teil, der hat meine ganze Jugend überstanden und läuft immer noch. 
Mittelstufe, Oberstufe, Berufscchule, Reisen, Urlaub, Outdoor. 

Weiß noch wo zum Beispiel ich mit 14 am Bahnhof gestrandet bin und 2h im Winter bei -5°C auf den Zug warten musste.
Hab dann da Shin Chan geguckt und dann war das ja doch ganz angenehm. 

Oder als ich mit 16 in die Berufsschule kam und da gab es schon die allerersten Ultrabooks etc. Allerdings hatte ich den vorteil einer besseren Tastatur, 
was mir im Unterricht zugute kam.  

Mit 15 wollte den mal jemand stehlen, war aber sehr schnell und hab ihm das ding dann wirklich über die Birne gezogen  haha
Das ist wie so ne Steintafel das Notebook. 

Egal ob umgekippte Cola, ein stolpern übers Netzkabel oder eisiger Frost, der HP verreckt nicht. 


Und spiele, naja solitär ruckelt und das einzige was man wirklich spielen kann sind olle 90er Titel, aber dafür hab ich schon nen anderes System - mit nem Röhrenmoni.
Der muss sein bei 90er Spielen, den nutze ich auch mal so um Filme zu gucken. Kontrast ist sogar bissel besser als der meines IPS PC Monis.


Weiß noch nicht, wann ich das einmal ausmustere. Hatte die Idee mir ein refurbished HP 2170p i5 3rd Gen 11,6" Netbook zu holen. Die gibt es hinterhergeworfen. 
Mit nem anständigen 2,5" SSD schacht für eine gute MX500. Vllt wird es ja im März was. 



Thinkpad hatte ich auch mal eines im Einsatz , mit einem Coppermine Pentium III, das hatte ich bis 2017 hier für meinen Bastelkeller. 
War nur für Excel-Tabellen und Stücklisten da. War ein X21 soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Windows 2000 Professional.


----------



## BarFly (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

jau, auch HP hatte mal den Ruf absoluter Qualität und Konstruktion.
Kommt vermutlich auch daher, dass die, wie auch IBM, viele Firmenkunden hatten und so war es einfachen bei angeforderten Serviceleistungen 
Von wann ist denn HP Laptop??


----------



## CyrianGenesis (3. Februar 2019)

Der HP Laptop müsste von 2007 sein.  War noch unter HP invent gelistet . 

Die letzte gute Produkreihe von HP waren die 8470p, 8570p etc. Modelle.  2012er Elitebooks. 

Da konnte man den ganzen Boden durch das lösen einer Schraube und das Schnappen von Schließhaken entfernen. 
Sind auch bisschen schneller. Core i der 3. Gen sind da verbaut - gesockelt! 

Nur die Tastatur ist nicht so knorke bei den 8470ern. Dafür aber ein schniekes Display und nen duftes Gehäuse.


----------

